# smell good sprays



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Can any one help me find those long lasting smell good sprays? The ones I buy at petsmart\petco suck! Any suggestions please...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Best stuff ever!

FOO FOO® SIMPLY PLUM® COLOGNE FOR DOGS & CATS - FOO FOO® SIMPLY PLUM® COLOGNE - 8oz - 19019 - Natures Specialties


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My current top favorites (subject to change!) are:

Everyday *Isle of Dogs* Violet Sea Mist
*Nootie *Daily Spritz -- Coconut Lime Verbena
:flowers:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a Les Pouches spray which is great. I will have to check out fluffyspoos and chagall 's moms suggestions.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love that Molly has no odor so she usually smells like her shampoo, but if we are 'going out on the Town' she wears whatever colonge I'm wearing! It'll last until her next bath....she gets bathed once a week!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*my favorites*

are definately showseasons brand. They have so many good scents and you can buy them in large or small containers... so you can stick with what you like, or change it up. Available through petagree grooming supplies


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I love that Molly has no odor so she usually smells like her shampoo, but if we are 'going out on the Town' she wears whatever colonge I'm wearing! It'll last until her next bath....she gets bathed once a week!


My dogs wear my cologne, too - lol! I have one cologne that's really strong, so I don't wear it often, so I spritz it on the dogs a couple times a week - it lasts forever!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have been using John Paul Pet oatmeal conditioning spray. It smells fresh, but doesn't have a lot of scent, which is good for us because we're allergic to most scents. I bought it at Petco and it was reasonably priced.


----------



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Ive thought about the perfume thing but I thought it would harm them, but im gonna give it a try


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the smell of clean dog - Poppy smells very faintly of henna from her shampoo with mainly slightly peppery clean poodle, and Sophy's natural smell is slightly spicey floral (definitely not shampoo as she is very rarely bathed). Scent is so important to dogs it wouldn't occur to me to spritz them with something artificial - any unbearable pongs when I don't have time to bath them are adequately dealt with by bicarbonate of soda brushed through the coat!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> I like the smell of clean dog - Poppy smells very faintly of henna from her shampoo with mainly slightly peppery clean poodle, and Sophy's natural smell is slightly spicey floral (definitely not shampoo as she is very rarely bathed). Scent is so important to dogs it wouldn't occur to me to spritz them with something artificial - any unbearable pongs when I don't have time to bath them are adequately dealt with by bicarbonate of soda brushed through the coat!


I'm glad you mentioned this! I sometimes feel badly about spraying my boy with something that smells good to _me_, but may well be a turn off to him. I've tried to "quit" doing it, but when he nuzzles my husband he soaks up the scent of his aftershave. I guess Chagall is just a poodle who's destined to be artificially fragrant! I honestly wrestle with "scenting" my poodle, when he should be allowed to enjoy the world scented as is. As always_, you_ make good sense,* fjm*!:wink:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use Plush Puppy OMG as a grooming aid. It is a detangler and I like the smell too. It does really seem to help with keeping mats from starting in between groomer visits. I also give my groomer Plush Puppy Black Opal shampoo when I take Lily for pre-trial groomings. It deepens her color and covers some of the grays that are starting to be noticed more and more in the coat.


----------



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

It just seems that when they visit the groomer, they smell great and it seems to last for days, then when I buy the store ones, it fades instantly.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Both Vegas and Cairo have a nice natural scent, Vienna does not at ALL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We also enjoy the way Beau smells au natural, especially right after a bath, but even weeks later. The only time he has ever had an objectionable odor was when he developed an ear infection, and I'm glad that wasn't covered up as we needed to know!


----------

